# 1/4 mile dragstrip



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

OK, all you experts! What is the best store bought slot car for drag racing? which is the quickest? Which are easy to hop up? what is the best buy for your money? Are there people hopping up, or selling drag cars that are quick? Any price ideas? Just looking for our members opinions!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tycos


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

A good place to start is the HODRA site (http://www.hodra.org/). There may be some racers in your area and nothin' beats face to face time. There's also a member of the HobbyTalk community called newbombturk who is a serious HO drag racing enthusiast and promoter.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

If you are looking for the ultimate in speed, check out this group (DRHOE). Almost all of their cars are based on the BSRT G3 chassis, due to the advantage of the BSRT's vertical brushes:

http://www.drhoe.net/

If you are interested in pancake powered cars (T-jets/Magnatraction) check out Alan Galinko's RTR cars:

http://agg.fsmra.com/


----------

